# Warrock wont even load!



## hartster1993 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Need help with warrock...help wanted.*

Hey i have been having a problem with warrock...i have played it before and it worked fine but now all of a sudden it doesn't work at all... i open up the updated it loads i press ok then ok again...nothing happens as if i never opened it at all...can anyone help me and what is wrong all help will be appreciated.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
Do you know anyone else who plays warrock and may be experiencing the same problem? I feel like this might be a game error, but I will find out for you. And now you cannot play it after this new update? It has worked fine before, correct?


----------



## hartster1993 (Jul 10, 2009)

yes correct it did work fine before but now all of a sudden it does not. NO my friend who plays warrock has the new update downloaded and it works perfectly fine.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

You are running on Windows 2000 correct?


----------



## hartster1993 (Jul 10, 2009)

yes i am


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you tried reinstalling the game using revo uninstaller?


----------



## hartster1993 (Jul 10, 2009)

how would revo uninstaller make a difference uninstalling it? yes i have uninstalled it and retried it.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

It may be a problem that can be fixed by reinstalling the game. Have you restarted the computer since this problem started occurring?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

You may have a corrupt file, one of the first things I always do is reinstall a program(if all other alternatives fail). Make sure you use advanced mode while reinstalling, as this will search everything and make sure everything installed is actually gone. You say you have reinstalled it already? With Windows uninstaller right? Revo uninstaller was designed so that it removes everything. Try it with Revo, let us know if it is fixed. If not then we'll try another solution and like Jason has said, try restarting your computer after uninstalling.


----------



## hartster1993 (Jul 10, 2009)

ok i used revo uninstaller...now when i click ok this come up...it says Themida cannot find 'd3d8.dll' please reinstall the application which i have done twice since i used revo any other ways i could fix it?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried reinstalling from the disk?


----------



## hartster1993 (Jul 10, 2009)

From the disk i did not get it from a disk i got it from on the warrock website...it has download sites i tried it from each one...sorry i do not have a disk.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Was warrock designed for windows 2000 operating system? . You tried reinstalling with advanced mode and deleted all the leftover files by selecting them all with revo and hitting delete?


----------



## hartster1993 (Jul 10, 2009)

ok installing it with advanced mode? i just install it is there something that i am missing?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

hartster1993 said:


> ok installing it with advanced mode? i just install it is there something that i am missing?


I think he means when you uninstalled it with Revouninstaller.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion hartster1993. I mean't uninstalling it with advanced mode and make sure you deleted all the files(you must select all the left over files in revo and hit delete). Then just normally installed it again.


----------



## hartster1993 (Jul 10, 2009)

ok well everything is okay now i did have windows 2000pro my grandfather came by the other day gave me a much bigger hardrive and just gave me windows xp so warrock works now it must have been something with windows 2000 thanks for all your help though i really appriciate it.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, you can mark your thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

hartster1993 said:


> ok well everything is okay now i did have windows 2000pro my grandfather came by the other day gave me a much bigger hardrive and just gave me windows xp so warrock works now it must have been something with windows 2000 thanks for all your help though i really appriciate it.


Nice to hear it was solved. :smile:


----------

